# NLS ABA throttle body drop plate is now for sale!



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*NOTHING LEAVES STOCK brings you the ABA throttle body drop down adapter!*

NLS's throttle body adapter that will drop the TB down to the same level as the intake manifold so you don't need to modify, flip, move the cable or cut the hood! Now you don't have to worry about it hitting your hood! Fully cnc billet aluminum. 

*Comes with all needed hardware, 2 gaskets and shipping in the conti-USA for $145*

BUY HERE!- http://nothingleavesstock.com/online-store/#ecwid:category=2903030&mode=product&product=14166951

Thanks for your support and we will continue to bring cool parts to the old school world!
-Josh and the NLS team


















_discliamer. IF you use the timing belt cover, you will have to trim a SMALL amount of it to clear the TB. nothing major. also you must pull the cable adjustment all the way out to the longest spot to fit cable._


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## K.M.A.S.W. (Feb 3, 2012)

not trying to be a dick but, it would really help to know when this piece would come into handy..have a buddy with an aba and i really dont see the purpose of this part..im sure this is for swapped vehicles or some type of hybrid motor..why dont you enlighten us to the exact issue it remedies


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

as it says in the discription, in a mk1, cabby, scirocco and a few other.. the aba throttle body hits the hood. with this it doesn't hit. normally you would have to cut the hood, flip and remounts the cable and modify so much more.... 
but this, bolt it on and no mods needed!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## TheArtfulDubber (Jul 18, 2004)

Also, makes a MkII Golf/Jetta ABA swap so much easier for the exact same reasons. Great part, great people.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

many in stock!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

making swaps EASY!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

BUY HERE!

http://nothingleavesstock.com/onlin...t14361243&mode=category&offset=14&sort=normal


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:heart:


----------

